# Two Little Whales



## Mom2Connor_Allie (Oct 7, 2008)

*Two Little Whales
~cloth diapers, decor, clothing & more~*

March 13 - 17
Save 5% on your entire order
Discount Coupon *SHAMROCK*
Cannot be combined with any other discounts.
Orders totaling $99+ after discount is applied receive free gift.

See site for more specials!
$3.50 Flat Rate Shipping to continental US, APO/FPO ~ Free on $49+
$7.50 Flat Rate Shipping to Hawaii or Alaska ~ Free on $99+

Currently Offering:
* Rocky Mountain One Size
* Baby SoftWraps AI2s 
* Bottombumpers AIO
* Evolution Free Size Diapers
* Knicker Nappies ~ New 2G! 
* DryBees Hybrid AIO 
* DryBees Fleece Pockets 
* Mums Bums All In Ones 
* Snap EZ Eco Pocket Diapers 
* Thirsties Pocket All In One 
* Urban Fluff Organic All In Ones
* Wahmies One Size Hook Closure
* Wahmies One Size Snap Closure
* Snap EZ Eco Trainers
* Starbunz Super Undies 
* Northern Essence Diaper Salve, Better Butt(er) & Wipes Solution

http://www.twolittlewhales.com
www.twolittlewhales.com


----------

